# substitute for fruit fresh



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I've got to can peaches tonight and don't have any fruit fresh. I know I can use lemon juice, but how much? Anyone with a quick answer??? Thanks!


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

A few teaspoons in a gallon of water. Salt water will also keep them from browning.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I use apple cider vinegar & salt in the water.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

2 T salt and 2T vinegar per gallon of water


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You can also use disolvable vitamin C tablets - I usually use 2 of the kid's orange flavored ones to a big bowl of water - probably a gallon size.


----------

